

Notifo (YC W10) adds Google Voice SMS notifications - jazzychad
http://blog.notifo.com/google-voice-sms-alerts

======
peregrine
This is specifically for the iphone. The Android Google Voice app supports
direct push...

Anyways nice work!

~~~
jazzychad
yes, iPhone for now.. working on other platforms. But, as you point out, GV is
already integrated with Android platforms.

------
paul9290
Nice, but I wonder how this is different from forwarding all your Google Voice
SMS & Voicemails to your gmail and then using Boxcar iPhone app to receive pop
up notifications of new emails?

Sounds interesting and potentially better then the set up I have now on my
iPhone?

~~~
jazzychad
There are a few differences, but the main one is that this feature is
specifically for GV SMS, so when you open the notification you can go straight
to the conversation on the Google Voice site in Safari, whereas (as far as I
can tell) Boxcar gives just the subject and body of the email when you forward
all your email to it.

~~~
paul9290
Cool. Yeah Boxcar does not take you to your Google Voice page. Rather it's pop
ups display sender & message for SMS(s) though not for GV Voicemail. To read
the transcription or listen to the voicemail I have to open the iPhone mail
app and read it within the new mail received.

Maybe you can add the transcription within the popup? Would save me step in
having to go into my mail client.

------
niravs
What about voicemail transcriptions? These are sent by a slightly different
address.

~~~
jazzychad
yes, working on adding support for voicemail alerts and transcriptions as
well. coming soon! watch the blog for updates :)

------
niravs
Services on top of Prowl have been doing this in the exact same manner for
quite some time. Glad to see a service like Notifo supporting this though. It
has a somewhat nicer interface than the Prowl app.

------
sandis
Notifo logotype reminded me of my old, stalled notification project -
<http://nodehub.com/> (not saying anything, they are pretty generic after all)

------
maxklein
Well, this is totally not relevant to non-U.S users, but great to see notifo
progressing. This is one app I genuinely like.

You know what's missing? Google wave and email notifications.

~~~
jazzychad
how so? i have several international friends that have GV accounts to get a US
number. one was actually a beta tester of this feature. maybe i am
misunderstanding you?

~~~
maxklein
GV does not work internationally, does it? When I log in, I get redirected to
a FAQ page with "Coming Soon".

~~~
jazzychad
Hmm, not sure how they got their accounts setup. I'll ask around and ping you
if you like. Anyone here know?

~~~
gms
Perhaps they logged in through a proxy?

------
johnrob
Wouldn't this cause me to get 2 alerts instead of 1 (notifo alert followed by
SMS alert)?

~~~
jazzychad
GV currently doesn't send actual SMS to your phone when you receive a GVSMS.
And, since part of the point of GV is to be a free SMS service, they don't
want to defeat the purpose for their user by sending them a real one.

They do, however, offer the option of SMS for voicemails.

EDIT: Ah, yes. Thanks to jackowayed I see that they do offer actual SMS. Well,
the main advantage here is that it keeps it free. I also don't have an
unlimited SMS plan, and several people were asking for this feature on Notifo
(including myself), so here it is!

~~~
jackowayed
Yes they do. <http://pic.danieljackoway.com/04_18_2010_16:16:07.png> Just
check that box.

But I still really like this--to the extent that I was working on writing the
exact same thing before he released this--because I only have 200 SMS/month on
my plan, and I don't want to pay the exorbitant fees to get unlimited.

------
peregrine
This is specifically for the iphone. The Android Google Voice app supports
direct push...

Anyways nice work!

